# new emoticons?



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

i kinda like this kind of emoticons...


Spoiler



































but it's from a local mmorpg forum. these are just a few of them


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 17, 2010)

gbatemp should make new one, based on that emoticons. i think


----------



## Sterling (Dec 17, 2010)

Stuff like this is being constantly suggested. There are better things to be done with the site, secondary objectives are unimportant. Especially since right now, we have virtually any emotion a 'temper would ever want to... well, emote.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

but can i still use them??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2010)

Feel free to use them, though you'll have to keep hotlinking for now.

Also, Sterl/Argentum there's still room for other emotes like a facepalm, after all.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Feel free to use them, though you'll have to keep hotlinking for now.
> 
> Also, Sterl/Argentum there's still room for other emotes like a facepalm, after all.


Yea, but those just need some kinks to be worked out and they'll just need to be approved. I just don't think that a new style needs to be drawn up. Besides, I want to see that shoutbox fix'd.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2010)

No, the current style is fine as it is.

And you and me both...


----------



## mameks (Dec 17, 2010)

The shoutbox is more important than emoticons...hinthint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although some new ones might be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Such as the facepalm &m


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 17, 2010)

What? Why would we want new emoticons? I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 17, 2010)

The onion emoticons are shit and look like crap when posted on this board. They just don't blend in with the current skins.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Trollology (Dec 17, 2010)

The emoticons on here look really weird, uneven and pixelated.
But the ones you suggested are like, too much.
I *hate* animated emoticons. Especially in that size too.
The GBAtemp ones just need a new look, like Windows Live Messenger's new emoticons.


----------



## mameks (Dec 17, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Windows Live Messenger's new emoticons.


They look shit.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 17, 2010)

Why would you want to make those things part of GBAtemp's smiley list?

They look like shit, and I highly doubt that stealing a site's emoticons would sit well with GBAtemp mods or whoever owns the blog that they belong to.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 17, 2010)

But Ds-scene uses some of those


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 17, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> But Ds-scene uses some of those



If you love DS-Scene so much why don't you rage quit and become an admin over there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Btw I hate those emotes with a passion.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 17, 2010)

They just don't blend in with the aura of awesomeness that GBAtemp emanates.


----------



## Law (Dec 17, 2010)

Anime emoticons? On GBAtemp?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 17, 2010)

PSN said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't suggesting to add them because DS-scene has them.
But the contrary.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2010)

If there are going to be any new emoticons, one better be :catboy:!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

i kinda like this kind of emoticons...


Spoiler



































but it's from a local mmorpg forum. these are just a few of them


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Anime emoticons? On GBAtemp?


I demand that this be made into a GBAtemp smiley, with permission from the proper owner of course.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 19, 2010)

Christmas Emoticons?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 19, 2010)

How about a face of a devil emoticon.
Scary?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 19, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> How about a face of a devil emoticon.
> Scary?


----------



## iFish (Dec 19, 2010)

If we added a facepalm emoticon it would be kinda insulting for somebody to post that when quoting another person.

Like say I was like "ifish: so weher cna i get teh nw2 wodo 4Ri glod?"
And another person comes in with "Some-Random-Dude-On-The-Forum: :facepalm:"

I'd be pretty insulted.

Also DO NY OF U GUAIZ KNW HWO 2 GET WOOD WORKIN ON MI P3S?!?!? 

:x


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 19, 2010)

There are some times when the facepalm emote is necessary.

so I keep this on hand.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2010)

god those are terrible keep them on japanese forums where they belong!


----------



## mameks (Dec 19, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> If we added a facepalm emoticon it would be kinda insulting for somebody to post that when quoting another person.
> 
> Like say I was like "ifish: so weher cna i get teh nw2 wodo 4Ri glod?"
> And another person comes in with "Some-Random-Dude-On-The-Forum: :facepalm:"
> ...


Typical iFish questions.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, personally i kinda like the facepalm emoticon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Christmas Emoticons?


That reminds me, last year the standard emoticons were given Christmas hats.


----------



## mameks (Dec 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> AsPika2219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I liked them :3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 19, 2010)

yeah i vote we add the facepalm icons


----------



## YayMii (Dec 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why we don't have them this year...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe just never got round to changing them over?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

Fireworks emoticons would be cool.


----------

